# Google goes after YouTube Vanced with C&D, project to be discontinued



## Tomato123 (Mar 14, 2022)

Time to switch to using Firefox with ad block + sponsorblock addons installed...

Seriously not paying the amount they charge for premium as at that price it's just daylight robbery.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 14, 2022)

Damm that sucks been using the app for a little over a year and a half and its a god send when im away from my computer and want to watch youtube without the 10 plus ads people put nowadays.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 14, 2022)

Wtf ? I've been using that feature rich app alternative to YT for a whole year w/o issues. It did what YT don't: it brought back the 'dislike' counter, was commercial ad free and skipped ad time-stamps w/in videos... Google was prob mad b/c YT Vanced was interfering w/ their ad revenue... Fvck Google.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 14, 2022)

Fuck you google. Take the hint that we don't like the shitty changes you made to youtube.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> Wtf ? I've been using that feature rich app alternative to YT for a whole year w/o issues. It did what YT don't: it brought back the 'dislike' counter, was commercial ad free and skipped ad time-stamps w/in videos... Google was prob mad b/c YT Vanced was interfering w/ their ad revenue... Fvck Google.


You can't blame Google concidering Vanced was an illegally modified version of the official YouTube app.


----------



## Tomato123 (Mar 14, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> You can't blame Google concidering Vanced was an illegally modified version of the official YouTube app.


Vanced shouldn't have to exist if the features it provided were available either for free or at a reasonable price. £12 per month for no ads and a fraction of the features it provided is a terrible option from Google.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Vanced shouldn't have to exist if the features it provided were available either for free or at a reasonable price. £12 per month for no ads and a fraction of the features it provided is a terrible option from Google.


I don't disagree with you but Vanced made the mistake of modifying the official YouTube app. There are other apps out there like Newpipe for instance  that do the exact same things as vanced but are there own apps not modified code belonging to Google.


----------



## Tomato123 (Mar 14, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I don't disagree with you but Vanced maid the mistake of modifying the official YouTube app. There ae other apps out there like Newpipe for instance  that do the exact same things as vanced but are there own apps not modified code belonging to Google.


Yeah to be fair they are distributing Google's software so there is fair ground to C&D them. Just wish the YouTube team would actually make an alternative instead of people having to resort to modifying the app. I know about Newpipe, but it is missing a lot of features because it's more focused on privacy then providing a feature-rich experience. Many of the apps which are entirely clean of Google's source code tend to be missing a lot of features I use, so not really useful to me. Maybe useful to others however.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 14, 2022)

I just use the brave browser on my phone.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 14, 2022)

You've got to be fucking kidding me. They're jacking up premium prices and throwing MORE ads (some are obnoxiously long AND unskippable) into videos. Vanced was the only sensible app to use. "b-b-but the ads support the creators"... Nah, Google dripping literal pennies on the dollar to these creators through ads.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Mar 14, 2022)

Ads are the worst


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Mar 14, 2022)

OK, I guess when I'm in dire need of a tutorial, I'll just watch an Applebee's ad


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2022)

Blame everyone and their fucking dog for parroting how wonderful this app was for bypassing premium. Even some mainstream news sites were parroting it for clickbait


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 14, 2022)

Well that just _fu*&ing_ sucks! Options on mobile were already limited, i expect it to work for a few updates later, not sure what i'll use after that..


----------



## tabzer (Mar 14, 2022)

Decentralize all of the content!  I do like the concept of being paid to watch commercials which Brave offers.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> Blame everyone and their fucking dog for parroting how wonderful this app was for bypassing premium. Even some mainstream news sites were parroting it for clickbait



I saw an article about it on some site called GBAtemp, too.

I hope the code gets leaked and is kept open-sourced/updated.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 14, 2022)

Definitely a shame, but it's a good thing there are plenty of alternatives.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 14, 2022)

Fuck you, Google.
One more reason why I debloat your shit from all my devices.

Anyone has a comprehensive list of other possible options for Vanced on mobile?
What about Android boxes with SmartTube?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT:
I did some research and found quite the comprehensive list of other options, you can find it here:



ShadowOne333 said:


> I did some research, and found some good alternatives (though not as good as Vanced right now):
> 
> SkyTube
> NewPipe
> ...


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 14, 2022)

Quite literally the worst news to come out of anything tech related in the past decade. Hopefully the latest version will continue working for a couple more years.


----------



## Tomato123 (Mar 14, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Fuck you, Google.
> One more reason why I debloat your shit from all my devices.
> 
> Anyone has a comprehensive list of other possible options for Vanced on mobile?
> What about Android boxes with Streambox?


Only one I found that will get you anywhere near a Vanced experience I found is to install Firefox Nightly and with that install an adblock and sponsorblock (if you want to use sponsorblock, there is a bit of info on how to get it working on their github I think). Not sure if the return dislikes addon works, but couldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## K3N1 (Mar 14, 2022)

No one really should be surprised by this it sucks personally if Premium was $5 monthly more people would probably buy into it instead of needing to go the 3rd party route. When I had the trial it was so nice not seeing ads though they never really bothered me I don't have much of an issues waiting 4 seconds it's the 20 minute ads that are annoying plus skipping ads have seemed to be buggy lately when casting videos through chromecast.


----------



## samedifference (Mar 14, 2022)

I'd love to see someone eventually fight back against Google destroying software like this (along with the numerous Discord bots that were also shutdown) and see how far they can go legally. Granted, it would be expensive to fight against Google in court.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 14, 2022)

I will do whatever it takes to block every ad on every platform. I already pay for internet access, and quite a good amount. So I'm not going to let all these "services" nickel and dime me like YouTube premium. Newpipe needs to step their game up.


----------



## gudenau (Mar 14, 2022)

Fun fact, they can remotely uninstall or disable this (if installed as a system application) with their "Google Services" package.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 14, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Vanced shouldn't have to exist if the features it provided were available either for free or at a reasonable price. £12 per month for no ads and a fraction of the features it provided is a terrible option from Google.


to be frank, how the heck is google supposed to make cash from YT without ads?


----------



## Tomato123 (Mar 14, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> to be frank, how the heck is google supposed to make cash from YT without ads?


You're missing what I was saying. I'm not saying get rid of ads as obviously that wouldn't work. What I was trying to say is that certain features just should already be a thing in the normal app and the price they charge is ridiculous to disable the ads. I would happily pay if I had access to the features of Vanced at a more reasonable price.


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 14, 2022)

Vanced Manager seems to still be working, I just updated YouTube/YT Music/Vanced MicroG just fine. Want to make sure I have the latest version before it dies... hopefully some shadow group will take over and make private releases!

Newpipe is an alternative but it's just... not good...


----------



## K3N1 (Mar 14, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> to be frank, how the heck is google supposed to make cash from YT without ads?


Google would not loose any money if they abandoned ads the ones that would be loosing money is the creators themselves. Google already has billions from products, in app purchases search engines and what not. Ads help with their extra income but it also goes towards Mr. Beast being able to release a new squid games before Netflix does. So yeah they wouldn't go broke they'd loose alot sure but I believe they have enough to manage.


----------



## SonyUSA (Mar 14, 2022)

Oh no... this means Smart Tube Next is going away also? That was like the best app to sideload onto FireTV >=(((

now i angy


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 14, 2022)

Nooo. That's like one of my favorite apps ever. I can't stand ads and sponsors. It's always the same shit, and never something I'm interested in.

I hope that someone will pick up where they left off as I don't know if I could live without ad blocking and SponsorBlock.


----------



## Kopimist (Mar 14, 2022)

Google's the apk for this and installs it in protest lol


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 14, 2022)

google when an indie developer makes a product better than theirs


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 14, 2022)

* takes a peek at stadia * 

Okay.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 14, 2022)

I loved it for being able to watch videos in the background, something that should not be paywalled.
Fuck's sake, Google is a piece of shit.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 14, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I hope the code gets leaked and is kept open-sourced/updated.



That would be worse though, you don't get stolen code in open source projects.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Fuck you, Google.
> One more reason why I debloat your shit from all my devices.
> 
> Anyone has a comprehensive list of other possible options for Vanced on mobile?
> What about Android boxes with SmartTube?


I can't guarantee this will get you anywhere, but I just recently started using ad guard with google chrome, since I don't really want to change browsers (use firefox on the pc though).  anyway, I haven't seen an ad yet with temp (haven't tried youtube), but I had to disable it for gmail considering my hotmail account wouldn't go through otherwise.  I'm not sure why you're forced into those accounts with anything xbox related.  I don't know if it works for youtube, I was just tired of replying to a thread while at a doctor's appointment, then it cancelling out of the box, me hitting an ad, then going back and having to retype everything over again.  I have a doctor's appointment in the afternoon today/tomorrow, and I'm not sure if I'll make it, if I can't go to sleep that is.


----------



## Kopimist (Mar 14, 2022)

I found an apk that still works. Probably shouldn't link to it here though. Google is your friend . Just be Leary of the source as there are a lot of dodgy sites out there


----------



## tabzer (Mar 14, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> That would be worse though, you don't get stolen code in open source projects.



I'm not familiar with how they did the coding.  I just assumed it was a wrapper.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Blame everyone and their fucking dog for parroting how wonderful this app was for bypassing premium. Even some mainstream news sites were parroting it for clickbait


Nah I'm still gonna blame Google, there's no legitimate C&D claim to be made here.  Fuckers took Youtube features that used to be free and stuck them behind a paywall.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah I'm still gonna blame Google, there's no legitimate C&D claim to be made here.  Fuckers took Youtube features that used to be free and stuck them behind a paywall.


hold on.  let me just sit here with my thumb up my ass waiting for this ad to finish.  okay, what were you saying?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2022)

This is only semi-related but i feel like it's still worth noting, vanced made nfts, and say what you will about nfts but you _have_ to admit, making nfts of a mod of someone else's product is really fucking stupid


----------



## Burorī (Mar 14, 2022)

Vanced wasn't just about blocking ads or whatever, It was also for adding small but useful features that took so long to add on the original.
Vanced had a "play on loop" feature long before the original YouTube app had it.


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 14, 2022)

For all the people bitching.
Yes it sucks that Youtube Vanced is being discontinued.

But dont act like its just Google destroying software for the sake of it.
Youtube Vanced pretty much repackages googles code illegally violating ToS
The people at Youtube Vanced thought it would be Hilarious to Mint their own NFT and then backtracked when backlashed with the good ol "uwu it was just a joke didnt think itd be that bad" as if they've been living under a rock the past 12 months

So Google probably took that and went "Here's a good enough reason to make them stop now" and sent the Cease and Desist
Google is well within their right to take down an application that is allowing you to use their service in a way they have not permitted, You dont own Youtube its not yours.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 14, 2022)

Does anyone have evidence that code was stolen and it wasn't a wrapper?


----------



## Guacaholey (Mar 14, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Time to switch to using Firefox with ad block + sponsorblock addons installed...
> 
> Seriously not paying the amount they charge for premium as at that price it's just daylight robbery.


They could at least include a free movie rental or two, and more quality options for downloads


----------



## FGOD (Mar 14, 2022)

Is there a way to backup the app as it is installed now so I can reinstall it on a new device as an apk? 

That way I can at least keep using the current version until google starts to make breaking changes to the YouTube app...


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 14, 2022)

Man 
This sucks. To be fair, @Tomato123 pointed out the reason it was Cease and Desist worthy and that other apps are similar without google code, but still. It honesly sucks and I don't even use Android. Hopefully people can use it for a few years at least.


----------



## xs4all (Mar 14, 2022)

Dont really care about ads and what not, but the only feature I like with Vanced is the abilitly to still listen to YT when the screen is off (background play), having YT on kills the battery.


----------



## lordelan (Mar 14, 2022)

How dare you, Google? Don't be evil!

(back to NewPipe)


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Mar 14, 2022)

KennieDaMeanie said:


> No one really should be surprised by this it sucks personally if Premium was $5 monthly more people would probably buy into it instead of needing to go the 3rd party route. When I had the trial it was so nice not seeing ads though they never really bothered me I don't have much of an issues waiting 4 seconds it's the 20 minute ads that are annoying plus skipping ads have seemed to be buggy lately when casting videos through chromecast.


Between a Ukrainian VPN and my student discount I get YouTube Premium for £2.50 a month. If I just used YouTube Music (which is the main reason I even have premium) I could get it for £1.50. You can probably still get a steep discount without a student email address by just tunneling to Ukraine or another country with a low value currency.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 14, 2022)

FGOD said:


> Is there a way to backup the app as it is installed now so I can reinstall it on a new device as an apk?
> 
> That way I can at least keep using the current version until google starts to make breaking changes to the YouTube app...



APKs can be installed as long you have one.  I suppose a torrent could help you out.  The cease and desist was for them and not for you, after all.  I wonder on what technicality the C&D was made.



lordelan said:


> Don't be evil!



They dropped that motto for a clear reason.  At least they are passively honest and not saying things like "Trust us, we aren't evil."


----------



## K3N1 (Mar 14, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Between a Ukrainian VPN and my student discount I get YouTube Premium for £2.50 a month. If I just used YouTube Music (which is the main reason I even have premium) I could get it for £1.50. You can probably still get a steep discount without a student email address by just tunneling to Ukraine or another country with a low value currency.


That's actually pretty genius but vpn costs per month would probably equal premium total anyway and I don't have much of a reason for vpn needs.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Mar 14, 2022)

KennieDaMeanie said:


> That's actually pretty genius but vpn costs per month would probably equal premium total anyway and I don't have much of a reason for vpn needs.


You can use a free one. You only need to tunnel to Ukraine while you enter your bank details to subscribe. Once you're subscribed you can stop tunneling. I think Tunnel Bear gives you 0.5 GB per month for free which should be more than enough. I'm not sure if Tunnel Bear have a Ukraine location but I know they have Mexico which would get you a discount, although it won't be as much of a discount.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 14, 2022)

lol i'm amazed it took them this long to take it down. nintenDMCA has stuff taken down on DAY ONE!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 14, 2022)

Oh no  I really enjoy using this app for basic features I complained to a buddy about YT not having forever. Like being able to set default playback quality/speed.


----------



## Lehnah (Mar 14, 2022)

So is there any way to get it now? Must be an .APK out there somewhere


----------



## Jayro (Mar 14, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> to be frank, how the heck is google supposed to make cash from YT without ads?


Who fucking cares? (Not me!)


----------



## Jayro (Mar 14, 2022)

Lehnah said:


> So is there any way to get it now? Must be an .APK out there somewhere


All the android apk sites still have the latest version up.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 14, 2022)

One of these days you'll all learn that RSS feeds exist and YouTube has them (for now) and you can use them with literally any 3rd party client, especially FOSS ones that Google can't take down but only play cat and mouse with.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> All the android apk sites still have the latest version up.


never heard of this app until now.  I just downloaded the vpk from a trustworthy site.  will it still be active tomorrow though?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2022)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> One of these days you'll all learn that RSS feeds exist and YouTube has them (for now) and you can use them with literally any 3rd party client, especially FOSS ones that Google can't take down but only play cat and mouse with.


pretty sure temp has RSS feeds.  that's what I was using with usenet to download everything that fit the criteria I wanted without me having to do anything.


----------



## LightBeam (Mar 14, 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> pretty sure temp has RSS feeds.  that's what I was using with usenet to download everything that fit the criteria I wanted without me having to do anything.


RSS/Atom feeds are an absolute godsend, I can have all my content I care about in one place with signing up to 50,000,000 things or downloading "apps" for all of them. Social media sites really don't want you to know they exist.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2022)

yeah, I had rss feeds as part of usenet.  however, now, I just use sonarr, which is pretty much the same thing downloading all of my shows to streaming services I don't have.  it checks every 15 minutes by default.


----------



## Lazyt (Mar 14, 2022)

Hate ads and not able to use yt on background..but never heard of this thing


----------



## ZeroFX (Mar 14, 2022)

Fuck Google, now we need alternatives, the current version won't hold forever.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2022)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> RSS/Atom feeds are an absolute godsend, I can have all my content I care about in one place with signing up to 50,000,000 things or downloading "apps" for all of them. Social media sites really don't want you to know they exist.


something you might funny is that I'm sort of a pervert, so I went on a usenet site for porn and made an rss for anal, and it ended up downloading a bunch of gay porn.


----------



## Lehnah (Mar 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> never heard of this app until now.  I just downloaded the vpk from a trustworthy site.  will it still be active tomorrow though?


Any chance you could share that? (Feel free to PM me)


----------



## x65943 (Mar 14, 2022)

Everyone is mad but this app is built to take away YouTube revenue - if everyone used this app, YouTube could not exist at all

I am more surprised it took this long to take it down


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2022)

I never bother with android phones to begin with.
Youtube is a shit platform at that hahaha.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2022)

this might release the tension, I think @StrayGuitarist iirc would approve:


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 14, 2022)

I never liked how the Vanced folks treat their users like they're idiots who need their hands held and can't do anything on their own.

Vanced manager? Please... just offer direct downloads... "But our users don't know what to do with that!" Right...


----------



## Vila_ (Mar 14, 2022)

amazing, youtube takes a wonderful decision once again! Can't wait for rhem to go after newpipe and yt-dl next. 

Very sad:


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 14, 2022)

With correct add-ons Firefox for Android can play YouTube on background and block ads. For IOS I never found an easy solution


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2022)

Sad indeed but from what I learned the Vanced team shot themselves in the foot by going to make money with NFT or some shit like that, meaning profit off the app, and most likely gave Google a good enough reason to take down.

No one should make money off Youtube's circumvention apps apparently.

Note that current version of Vanced still works fine, and probably will work for a good while still, so I am not too bothered about this really.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 14, 2022)

Ublock Origin on Firefox does remove like 90% of the ads and it works on Mobile too.


----------



## HtheB (Mar 14, 2022)

Here is a way to make a backup and install it later on when the files are gone.

Open up the Vanced Manager app.
Select the desired options of YouTube Vanced (like theme and language and you probably want the latest version)
Let it download. You can cancel the installation if you've already have it installed on your phone.

Do the same with YouTube Music and MicroG.

Now, go to a file browser on your phone to : Android\data\com.vanced.manager\files
make a backup of the '*files*' directory

To install these files later on, install "Split APKs Installer (SAI)" from the Play Store.
Open SAI and select any directory inside the backuped 'files' directory to install the app.

Enjoy as long as it forces us to upgrade I guess..


Act fast before the files are gone from their servers!


----------



## YuseiFD (Mar 14, 2022)

The project has been founded in 2018, it's only after 4 years (take away a few days) that google started noticing loss on youtube red, shows how much money can a company make and that piracy barely affects sales.


----------



## AlexMCS (Mar 14, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> For IOS I never found an easy solution


Hey if you use IOS, you should know what you're getting into.
Jailbreak and be free.



raxadian said:


> Ublock Origin on Firefox does remove like 90% of the ads and it works on Mobile too.


It removes 100% of the ads here.

Fun fact: Considering I've used Adblockers ever since I found out about them, shortly after their release, for a loooong time (years) I didn't even know Youtube had ads.

Sad about Vanced, but it was already a PITA to setup on my Xiaomi device, so I haven't updated it (in over 15 months) and it still works.

Let's see how long until/if it breaks.


----------



## Freyjadour (Mar 14, 2022)

Shame, I've been using this since years ago. Hard to go back to those annoying and distracting ads


----------



## Norris (Mar 14, 2022)

): man i loved vanced


----------



## XDel (Mar 14, 2022)

Glad they haven't hit my alternative yet.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Mar 14, 2022)

I suppose this applies to the music vanced app aswel then? Ffs


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 14, 2022)

Memoir said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding me. They're jacking up premium prices and throwing MORE ads (some are obnoxiously long AND unskippable) into videos. Vanced was the only sensible app to use. "b-b-but the ads support the creators"... Nah, Google dripping literal pennies on the dollar to these creators through ads.


The split is 55/45 in favor of the creator


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 14, 2022)

i'm glad i have ad blocker's Installed for twitch and youtube i mean ad's are kinda fine at the start of the video and stream but having them show is a DICK move.


----------



## SaulFemm (Mar 14, 2022)

NewPipe gang


----------



## diggeloid (Mar 14, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Time to switch to using Firefox with ad block + sponsorblock addons installed...
> 
> Seriously not paying the amount they charge for premium as at that price it's just daylight robbery.


Ad Nauseum is better. Not only does it block ads, it also invisibly clicks random ads in the background. This doesn't affect your browsing experience, but it does fuck up the ad network's metrics and the targeting profile they have on you.

So with an ad blocker you hide ads at the expense of the site/channel you're visiting, but with ad nauseum you block ads at the expense of the advertising network.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 14, 2022)

One of the things that I actually actively used damn

Hope there will be a good alternative


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2022)

Honestly never heard of it, but Google can suck a dick


----------



## StiflingHat9897 (Mar 14, 2022)

bro I've been using vanced since 2018 and I don't even use it for the adblock. It just has a lot of useful features other than just adblock. This sucks.


----------



## WG481 (Mar 14, 2022)

Guess when grandma's choking to death, I'll watch a red lobster ad instead getting a guide on saving her life.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 14, 2022)

CloudStrife190100 said:


> I suppose this applies to the music vanced app aswel then? Ffs


Yes.

Get Blackhole from Github


----------



## Jayro (Mar 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> never heard of this app until now.  I just downloaded the vpk from a trustworthy site.  will it still be active tomorrow though?


No idea, Google could just change something in the API, and the app could break entirely.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 14, 2022)

@urbanman2004  and  @BitMasterPlus  Should we use KY, or attach sandpaper to ourselves to fuq 'em?


----------



## DemonSp3ed (Mar 14, 2022)

Ublock Origin on Firefox mobile and no ads upsets me. Stoped using adaway for rooted devices since discovered ublock, best addblock ever in my opinion, so everyone with his preferences.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 14, 2022)

Ouch, that's a pain. Vanced was being promoted quite a bit by XDA Developers as a great YouTube alternative. This is just like what they did with YouTube DL (which still mostly works, for those who still use it and can find it). There's still some alternatives out there, though.

Ever heard of NewPipe?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 14, 2022)

I only have 30 minuets for lunch and ads takes away about 10 minutes fuck you!!!!!!


----------



## Psiolowavio (Mar 14, 2022)

Yea This is going to be a sour one. Let's hope the current version will last some time & in the meantime start looking for alternatives.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 14, 2022)

I did some research, and found some good alternatives (though not as good as Vanced right now):

SkyTube
NewPipe
LibreTube
SmartTubeNext (for Android TV devices)
Your browser of choice with Ublock Origin extension
Your browser of choice with AdNauseam extension
Browser's with adblock features included, like Brave or Tor
I'll keep looking for other options, but as of right now, Vanced will keep working for some time.
I think the official statement said that it should still work fine for something around 2 years, but I really hope a good alternative with similar features drops before then, since I do rely on being logged in to YouTube for watching my video subscriptions, and some of these options don't allow for logged in YouTube (I think).


----------



## ReigningSemtex (Mar 14, 2022)

Maaaan this really sucks I have been using vanced for a couple of years now and I really don't want to go back to standard youtube they have made it so bad over the years, taken away features that used to be free and put them into their premium subscription and the crazy amount of ads makes it almost unwatchable. 
I am going to be missing listening to YouTube vids while my screen is off or just having the video playing while I am browsing or playing some crappy mobile game.


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 14, 2022)

That's a shame. I've used it before, really damn good app. Boo.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 14, 2022)

I love using YouTube Vanced and YouTube Music Vanced as it offers features a free app should offer, but Google has deemed them "premium" for the sake of it. I'm not paying just to have those features.

I'll keep using YT Vanced for another two years or whenever it becomes unusable.

F you, Google.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 14, 2022)

ReigningSemtex said:


> Maaaan this really sucks I have been using vanced for a couple of years now and I really don't want to go back to standard youtube they have made it so bad over the years, taken away features that used to be free and put them into their premium subscription and the crazy amount of ads makes it almost unwatchable.
> I am going to be missing listening to YouTube vids while my screen is off or just having the video playing while I am browsing or playing some crappy mobile game.


You can use Brave or Firefox to listen to audio in the background.

YouTube had premium content like Cobra Kai, but now that's on Netflix and God knows where it's gonna be afterwards considering NF is constantly losing licensed content.


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 14, 2022)

Darth Meteos said:


> I loved it for being able to watch videos in the background, something that should not be paywalled.
> Fuck's sake, Google is a piece of shit.


There are some other ways to achieve this with mobile browsers for Android and it works with web players other than YouTube as well. Brave can do it with its "Background video playback" setting. You can also use any browser with plugin support such as Firefox and its forks, Kiwi Browser, and probably Yandex. Firefox has the "Video Background Play Fix" Add-on and Kiwi Browser has "Youtube BG 1", but it can also be achieved with custom filters for uBlock Origin as described in this Reddit post:



Spoiler


----------



## altorn (Mar 14, 2022)

I blame the people who keep boasting on all social media that they have Vanced and never have to pay for premium.


----------



## Xalusc (Mar 14, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> For IOS I never found an easy solution


Just install the following tweaks

uYou
Return YouTube Dislike
iSponsorBlock
If you're not jailbroken, you can find all of these packaged in a neat little IPA called uYouPlus you can sideload to your device.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2022)

Had seen some mention it. Never played with it though/barely knew what it did. If they are going to distribute a nice hacked version in the open rather than anonymously do such a thing or do a patcher then that is less poking the bear than spanking its nadgers with a hockey stick.


That said mostly here to be all 

*smug with PC that never considered not playing background stuff, adblock, sponsorblock ( https://sponsor.ajay.app/ ), bookmarks and alternative video sites to dodge ze algorithm, scripts to disable comments, easy download options and whatever else to make it a nice experience*


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Mar 14, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Yes.
> 
> Get Blackhole from Github



Cheers for that. Will have a look now


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 14, 2022)

Vanced was the only thing that made YouTube tolerable to use on my phone. Now I find this article and I can't even begin to fully process how much this angers me to hear.


----------



## AureLiana (Mar 14, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Definitely a shame, but it's a good thing there are plenty of alternatives.


lol no there's not. there are only shitty copycats and fake apps trying to lure clicks out there


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 14, 2022)

Xalusc said:


> Just install the following tweaks
> 
> uYou
> Return YouTube Dislike
> ...


Very nice indeed, thanks a lot for the info! It will not work on apple TV right?


----------



## bonkmaykr (Mar 14, 2022)

Fuck Youtube, fuck Google, fuck RIAA, and fuck Alphabet.

youtube-dl and Vanced do not violate the DMCA as they do not contain copyrighted content in themselves. But of course, whoever has the most money gets to bribe US courts into whatever they want.

This is what happens when you let one website have such a huge marketshare over a single industry and become such a household name that it stifles competition, especially in a world where hosting a video platform is a legal nightmare to do on your own. Youtube doesn't have to try to be good anymore. They're an unstoppable money printer with no serious competition. This is a pattern with every company that starts off good, we trust them too much and then they turn on all of us. Even the original founder of Youtube hates this, and I'm sure if he had the level of foresight needed to predict we would get to this point, he would have never sold Youtube.


----------



## Tomato123 (Mar 14, 2022)

bonkmaykr said:


> Fuck Youtube, fuck Google, fuck RIAA, and fuck Alphabet.
> 
> youtube-dl and Vanced do not violate the DMCA as they do not contain copyrighted content in themselves. But of course, whoever has the most money gets to bribe US courts into whatever they want.
> 
> This is what happens when you let one website have such a huge marketshare over a single industry and become such a household name that it stifles competition, especially in a world where hosting a video platform is a legal nightmare to do on your own. Youtube doesn't have to try to be good anymore. They're an unstoppable money printer with no serious competition. This is a pattern with every company that starts off good, we trust them too much and then they turn on all of us. Even the original founder of Youtube hates this, and I'm sure if he had the level of foresight needed to predict we would get to this point, he would have never sold Youtube.


Unfortunately, Vanced does contain copyrighted content. It's a modification of the YouTube app, which is copyrighted by YouTube/Google. The only legal way to obtain it is from Google themselves, even if it is free. As much of a dick move it is from the YouTube team, they're totally in the right to target it from a legal perspective.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Mar 14, 2022)

Anyone got a .APK?


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Mar 14, 2022)

Speedrun
Vance installer - all devices 
Any 100%


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Mar 14, 2022)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Anyone got a .APK?


You can still get it on their GitHub  it has been archived

https://github.com/YTVanced/VancedManager/releases/tag/v2.6.2-262


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 14, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Everyone is mad but this app is built to take away YouTube revenue - if everyone used this app, YouTube could not exist at all
> 
> I am more surprised it took this long to take it down


Oh darn



ShadowOne333 said:


> I did some research, and found some good alternatives (though not as good as Vanced right now):
> 
> SkyTube
> NewPipe
> ...


Sucks that the Android apps don't have Sponsorblock support


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 14, 2022)

EDIT: Accidental Double Post


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 14, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Definitely a shame, but it's a good thing there are plenty of alternatives.


What are the alternatives?


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> @urbanman2004  and  @BitMasterPlus  Should we use KY, or attach sandpaper to ourselves to fuq 'em?


I prefer lotion you mf ‍♂‍♂, lmao


----------



## tpax (Mar 14, 2022)

I have been using Vanced, NewPipe, uBlock etc. for a very long time, and haven't seen a single YouTube ad for years. Last week I visited a friend of mine, who has purchased a new TV which also has a YouTube app preinstalled. He wanted to show me some videos on YouTube and my fucking goodness, has this platform become a fucking shithole. Every fucking video launches with an ad that's subjectively is as long as the fucking video itself. It's absolutely unusable without an ad blocker at this point. 
The day where I'm not gonna be able to block ads on YouTube, is the day where I'll leave YouTube forever. And no, I'm not gonna pay those prices for premium.


----------



## tpax (Mar 14, 2022)

Subtle Demise said:


> Oh darn
> 
> 
> Sucks that the Android apps don't have Sponsorblock support


There's a NewPipe fork that features Sponsorblock if it's a must have for you:

https://github.com/polymorphicshade/NewPipe#newpipe-x-sponsorblock

But yea, otherwise we'd have to use Fennec (FIrefox fork) with uBlock and SponsorBlock add-ons installed.


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hope Cercube won't follow anytime soon.


----------



## |<roni&g (Mar 14, 2022)

How annoying. They shouldn't be able to be tracked for a c&d to occur


----------



## ILuvGames (Mar 14, 2022)

All they have done is remove the manager. If you manage to 'find' a copy of the manager like I did through an archived snapshot of the main webpage from yesterday, vanced still downloads and installs. So you can still get it if you want before it really does disappear from their site and the server for good.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Mar 14, 2022)

Dude this is the worst gosh damn news to come out of this year for me...like what the living heck man ! ...I legit am seriously bummed out about this, but yes screw disgusting stalking Google pigs... 

This really bummed me out..I love vanced so much, if I would've known early about it I would've had it with me for more years because that's how much I legit am enjoying this over shart youtube...ugh like what the f...I really hope there is a way for it to still work even though the most hypocritical bullcrap pig company strikes it...makes me want to throw a shoe at the company.


----------



## ChristIsRisen (Mar 14, 2022)

So sad, this was a great app. I wonder how long the current versions will continue to work?


----------



## Tomato123 (Mar 14, 2022)

ILuvGames said:


> All they have done is remove the manager. If you manage to 'find' a copy of the manager like I did through an archived snapshot of the main webpage from yesterday, vanced still downloads and installs. So you can still get it if you want before it really does disappear from their site and the server for good.


There are also more sources to get the apks from, but that's not the problem. The problem is that if YouTube ever makes a change that breaks anything in Vanced, it will never be fixed. They could easily just release one of those changes whenever they want to.


----------



## ILuvGames (Mar 14, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> There are also more sources to get the apks from, but that's not the problem. The problem is that if YouTube ever makes a change that breaks anything in Vanced, it will never be fixed. They could easily just release one of those changes whenever they want to.


Thanks. I get that. I just mentioned it becuase I had never heard of Youtube Vanced until I read in here what it is and what it does and wondered if I could still find it via official means and install it. I figured that there might be other people reading this thread that wanted to do the same as me.


----------



## omega59 (Mar 14, 2022)

if YT updates their API in the coming weeks, Vanced will be dead totally.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Mar 14, 2022)

This sucks. I've discovered vanced like a year ago because I'm sick and tired of the ridiculous amounts of ads youtube forces on you. I just hope it will still work for a few years or just in time for an alternative to take its place.


----------



## Viri (Mar 15, 2022)

Funny, I just got my friend to install YT Vanced, and installed it on my dad's phone last week.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 15, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> It removes 100% of the ads here.



Unfortunately some ads show up once in a while but nowhere as much as with the adblocker off.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Mar 15, 2022)

Welp, guess I'll cling to my Vanced install for as long as it works... Firefox with plugins after that. I'm not paying Google to fix the shit they broke on purpose.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2022)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> One of these days you'll all learn that RSS feeds exist and YouTube has them (for now) and you can use them with literally any 3rd party client, especially FOSS ones that Google can't take down but only play cat and mouse with.


man i miss when RSS was widespread


----------



## kehkou (Mar 15, 2022)

Hopefully this gets forked to hell. I can't imagine such a dedicated user base will let it go quietly into the dark.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Mar 15, 2022)

Fk you google give us the old youtube back and stop doing this BS


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Mar 15, 2022)

"oh this is good. now content creators are going to receive more without ad blockers in their way"

before post something like my example above, know that google actualy is retaining 40% of the creators per user subscription to a channel. 40 f*ck1ng %. so please, don't.

-------------------------------------

im not using vanced for like 8 months by now. my smartphone has this weird problem with battery ( random shutting down) so i am watching youtube on my pc (with ad blocks) or on my amazon fire stick ( smartTubeNext, pared with my account via code) no ads, no bs.
​


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 15, 2022)

One of my favorite new "features" of Vanced is the dislikes and if they stop working, that'll kinda suck.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Mar 15, 2022)

tpax said:


> I have been using Vanced, NewPipe, uBlock etc. for a very long time, and haven't seen a single YouTube ad for years. Last week I visited a friend of mine, who has purchased a new TV which also has a YouTube app preinstalled. He wanted to show me some videos on YouTube and my fucking goodness, has this platform become a fucking shithole. Every fucking video launches with an ad that's subjectively is as long as the fucking video itself. It's absolutely unusable without an ad blocker at this point.
> The day where I'm not gonna be able to block ads on YouTube, is the day where I'll leave YouTube forever. And no, I'm not gonna pay those prices for premium.


once i literally had a 3 minute ad that was unskippable on a 17 second video
this is why i use smart tube next on my chromecast to watch youtube on my tv
now i’m gonna have to switch to a vanced alternative


----------



## Dax_Fame (Mar 15, 2022)

Welp... Guess it's time to rip that bandaid and finally stop using YouTube all together.

It just keeps getting worse and worse and this is the line for me.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 15, 2022)

AureLiana said:


> lol no there's not. there are only shitty copycats and fake apps trying to lure clicks out there





BaamAlex said:


> What are the alternatives?


NewPipe, and Firefox with uBlock Origin and SponsorBlock plugins, are both viable alternatives to Vanced for watching youtube videos without advertisements and sponsors.


----------



## kisamesama (Mar 15, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Definitely a shame, but it's a good thing there are plenty of alternatives.


what alternative? can't sign in with newpipe


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 15, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> what alternative? can't sign in with newpipe


Firefox browser with uBlock Origin and SponsorBlock plugins - that should let you sign in, right?


----------



## kisamesama (Mar 15, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Firefox browser with uBlock Origin and SponsorBlock plugins - that should let you sign in, right?


I don't know. haven't tried. can you google cast from firefox browser?
Can you pip on firefox android version?

edit: I personally used vanced on my old tablet because it does need google services (I think it uses a micro verison of it) and it makes a huge difference on my low spec tablet. it does not lag without the full bloated google services


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 15, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> I don't know. haven't tried. can you google cast from firefox browser?
> Can you pip on firefox android version?
> 
> edit: I personally used vanced on my old tablet because it does need google services (I think it uses a micro verison of it) and it makes a huge difference on my low spec tablet. it does not lag without the full bloated google services


I won't lie, I don't know the ins and outs of every ad-less youtube option on android. I don't watch much videos on my phone. But it's silly to act like Vanced was the _only_ option, even if the others might not be exactly how you'd like them to be.


----------



## Kopimist (Mar 15, 2022)

When vanced dies completely due to an API change or whatever, there are premium yt apks floating around on the net that should work in place of it


----------



## kisamesama (Mar 15, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> I won't lie, I don't know the ins and outs of every ad-less youtube option on android. I don't watch much videos on my phone. But it's silly to act like Vanced was the _only_ option, even if the others might not be exactly how you'd like them to be.


I don't use vanced for adfree purposes...I don't mind ads .. I use it because it does *not *need full google services (that slow down low res devices and battery) and allow sign in just like a full youtube experience.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 15, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Time to switch to using Firefox with ad block + sponsorblock addons installed...
> 
> Seriously not paying the amount they charge for premium as at that price it's just daylight robbery.


Or just, you know, keeping using the vanced apps, as google almost never changes the api.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> @urbanman2004  and  @BitMasterPlus  Should we use KY, or attach sandpaper to ourselves to fuq 'em?


Why not both?


----------



## depaul (Mar 15, 2022)

TBH it was a good YT alternative, with background play and Ad blocking. It even was capable of skipping sponsored segments inside the video.

I knew sooner or later Google would shut it down. Very difficult to develop an ad-free alternative because the whole Google ecosystem is based on Ads.


----------



## Gronbar (Mar 15, 2022)

Hopefully someone will carry on this idea and make same app.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2022)

Dax_Fame said:


> Welp... Guess it's time to rip that bandaid and finally stop using YouTube all together.
> 
> It just keeps getting worse and worse and this is the line for me.



What are you going for instead?
Dailymotion, vimeo and metacafe are basically zombies at this point -- only reason I might have visited them in years now is because they are archives of some things that youtube might have pinged. Most of the external services like blip (powered thatguywiththeglasses at one point) and gametrailers are long gone, though I am sort of seeing the rise of if not the content partner networks then more dedicated stuff that youtube neuters.

Twitch for now does OK at streaming but streaming is not tightly edited, scripted and produced works so... yeah.

This leaves the likes of bitchute, rumble and odysee/lbry (which still have an interesting lawsuit hanging over their heads) for long form stuff. These will invariably be tarred with the "OMG right wing" brush, mostly because such types will probably be those to embrace it if you go in for free speech and they have had lives made hard on youtube (the left wing set that had life made hard on youtube, which is no small amount either -- copyright, sexual and sensitive history/questioning narratives bothering them as much as those that don't care for woke stuff, then not likely to make the switch to such things for various reasons like pushback from their community if not things they find distasteful themselves and there generally being no equivalents for them). This also means advertising (for better or worse it is a draw for those making content) which is passive as well (I am sure tshirts and ebegging sites make up a notable component for some but... yeah) or achieving some kind of critical mass (and youtube has been going long enough now that legacy content is a big concern there, though a few offer to mirror things or upload to multiple sites) and big boy commercial backers is more dubious unless youtube really lifts its head up high and blows its brains out (a possibility, especially with its current political aspirations, dubious copyright ideas and puritanical bent that makes even the TV channels that it left bleeding look outlandish).
Tiktok and instagram for short form content/basically porn that is not technically porn -- do you particularly envisage going there for gaming content, anything engineering/fixing/building, film criticism, in depth history, comedy or the like? Facebook for marketing and pirated versions of a few bigger sources. Not to mention they are operating on basically the same rule set as youtube, just maybe a few months behind or with a notable exception (tiktok is tinder for paedophiles being a somewhat apt take I saw a while back, and most that pay any attention will note instagram as a dating application that is not explicitly a dating application). Reddit would probably also go the same way if they included a video option tomorrow.
Anything non English then mostly being good for pirating films and TV shows, and maybe some dodging of the "not technically sexually explicit", not to mention a good chunk of those that do general content are in Russia (vk.com being a social media site kind of but with serious video aspects and yandex.ru being a search engine while you can if you want to try something out) so oh well.
Some that might have branched out to bitchute, rumble and obysee/lbry have also found some success hosting on porn sites (they generally take the stance of advertisers already hate us, want to put your gun videos or political commentary on here then go right ahead) but not likely to go mainstream with that one.

Bandwidth and storage seem to have reached a point where it is viable.

To that end while I would love to ditch youtube then I am not sure what (single or collective) really would serve as an alternative in the short-medium term if I am going in for more than news and political commentary, game/film/tv/comic criticism. Might involve going in for the RSS or bookmarks and a copy of youtube-dl (not sure if it exists as an easy install for mobile phones) for the time being.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Mar 15, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> To that end while I would love to ditch youtube then I am not sure what (single or collective) really would serve as an alternative in the short-medium term if I am going in for more than news and political commentary, game/film/tv/comic criticism. Might involve going in for the RSS or bookmarks and a copy of youtube-dl (not sure if it exists as an easy install for mobile phones) for the time being.


There are ways to get youtube-dl running on a mobile Linux shell using one of the many terminal emulators on Android.


----------



## Natsukashii (Mar 15, 2022)

I mean I pay for youtube premium... and I was still mainly using youtube vanced, because it has a real black mod for amoled screens, it has sponsorblock and return youtube dislike... so no youtube vanced wasn't only for filthy pirates, alphabet.
If only big corporation worked to add features instead of removing them.

hope they will not alter the api to specialy block alreayd installed vanced


----------



## Latte (Mar 15, 2022)

Bruh


----------



## Guacaholey (Mar 15, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Ads are the worst


Ads are fine if they can be skipped. The problem is a lot of shorter ads can't be skipped so you're stuck watching a 20 second ad, and a ton of ads are fake mobile game ads.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 16, 2022)

This is to combat misinformation. This is all for your own good.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 16, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Only one I found that will get you anywhere near a Vanced experience I found is to install Firefox Nightly and with that install an adblock and sponsorblock (if you want to use sponsorblock, there is a bit of info on how to get it working on their github I think). Not sure if the return dislikes addon works, but couldn't hurt to try it.


Yeah but you won't get dislikes back, or the sexy dark mode in Vanced. Plus, Mozilla (Firefox Company) has become as evil as Google. It's best you use a mobile fork like IceRaven https://iceraven-browser.en.uptodown.com/android/versions


----------



## XDel (Mar 16, 2022)

So download NewPipe and install it manually like on a real computer.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Mar 16, 2022)

Some of y'all people here are far too emotionally upset with google, chill.
Cussing about google and stuff, but meanwhile YouTube is literately free and you don't have to pay a dime to watch videos on it?
I'm sorry but that's dumb


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2022)

ShadowtearX said:


> Some of y'all people here are far too emotionally upset with google, chill.
> Cussing about google and stuff, but meanwhile YouTube is literately free and you don't have to pay a dime to watch videos on it?
> I'm sorry but that's dumb


Some want to have the cookie and eat it too.


----------



## YoureALoser (Mar 16, 2022)

Good for YouTube! So many pathetic whiny people here thinking they are entitled. Concern yourselves less about YouTube ads & more about the big picture. YouTube are in bed with the US government. YouTube are silencing people that have different views. YouTube are pushing fake news, propaganda etc. YouTube are collecting data from each & everyone of you. YouTube are profiting from this data. YouTube are using this data to make a list. If you view anything that does not support the corrupt political party in power in USA, you are added to this list & you are viewed as a potential threat. Time to wake up & stop being idiotic gullible little sheep.


----------



## ELY_M (Mar 16, 2022)

I know Google HQ office is coming to my town!!  I HATE YOU SO MUCH!!!!  NOW.  

years ago, you promised not to censor!   you broke your fucking promise.  

SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## Lather (Mar 16, 2022)

Why don't they let Russia or China "where Google doesn't interfere" take over the code.
I hate youtube annoying ads.


----------



## Lather (Mar 16, 2022)

ELY_M said:


> I know Google HQ office is coming to my town!!  I HATE YOU SO MUCH!!!!  NOW.
> 
> years ago, you promised not to censor!   you broke your fucking promise.
> 
> SHAME ON YOU.


You really believe in the guarantees the capitalists give you?
Really?


----------



## Aerocool (Mar 16, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Time to switch to using Firefox with ad block + sponsorblock addons installed...
> 
> Seriously not paying the amount they charge for premium as at that price it's just daylight robbery.


Even Disney+ is cheaper. And the worst thing is, a YouTube premium subscription is more expensive on iPhones than on Android phones.

I would pay 3 - 5 bucks to get rid of ads but not 15.

Edit: it’s 15,99€ on iOS!!


----------



## Aerocool (Mar 16, 2022)

tpax said:


> I have been using Vanced, NewPipe, uBlock etc. for a very long time, and haven't seen a single YouTube ad for years. Last week I visited a friend of mine, who has purchased a new TV which also has a YouTube app preinstalled. He wanted to show me some videos on YouTube and my fucking goodness, has this platform become a fucking shithole. Every fucking video launches with an ad that's subjectively is as long as the fucking video itself. It's absolutely unusable without an ad blocker at this point.
> The day where I'm not gonna be able to block ads on YouTube, is the day where I'll leave YouTube forever. And no, I'm not gonna pay those prices for premium.


It was even worse back in 2010/11. they had autoplaying ads back then, little videos that were embedded next to the video you were watching. My poor old win xp computer would always freeze because of these lousy autoplay ads. And they were obnoxiously loud too.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 16, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Some want to have the cookie and eat it too.


i mean, what the fuck do you do with a cookie/cake if you can't eat it? this analogy was always so stupid to me


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> i mean, what the fuck do you do with a cookie/cake if you can't eat it? this analogy was always so stupid to me


If you eat it, it's gone. But if you can eat it and also have the cookie not going away. It's the best out come. But it's impossible.


----------



## Carlos_DobleC (Mar 16, 2022)

YoureALoser said:


> Good for YouTube! So many pathetic whiny people here thinking they are entitled. Concern yourselves less about YouTube ads & more about the big picture. YouTube are in bed with the US government. YouTube are silencing people that have different views. YouTube are pushing fake news, propaganda etc. YouTube are collecting data from each & everyone of you. YouTube are profiting from this data. YouTube are using this data to make a list. If you view anything that does not support the corrupt political party in power in USA, you are added to this list & you are viewed as a potential threat. Time to wake up & stop being idiotic gullible little sheep.



Good thing we have a special agent of your caliber to help us lmao


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 16, 2022)

YoureALoser said:


> YouTube are silencing people that have different views. YouTube are pushing fake news, propaganda etc.



No big gubermant overreach against American companies and they should be able to ReFusE service to anyone because this is America and free eunterprise county and they can handle their businesses how they like eit...

...unless you're silencing *muh *views. Then it's censurshup and there should be regulashun /s




YoureALoser said:


> "Why would anyone want to donate to Ukrainian armed forces? They're literally neo Nazis.... "





YoureALoser said:


> "Putin was 100% correct to invade & destroy Ukraine"



Holy fucking shit....you mean *this *view of being apologetic towards literal *genocide *is being silenced? I'm shocked /s


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 16, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yeah but you won't get dislikes back, or the sexy dark mode in Vanced. Plus, Mozilla (Firefox Company) has become as evil as Google. It's best you use a mobile fork like IceRaven https://iceraven-browser.en.uptodown.com/android/versions


I've switched Android browsers many times which always sucks since there's rarely a desirable way to transfer the bookmarks and passwords. Iceraven is what I'm currently using though and is the best compromise for both privacy and functionality so far. It's not on F-Droid, but you can still have FFUpdater automatically check for updates.

https://f-droid.org/en/packages/de.marmaro.krt.ffupdater/


----------



## Lumince (Mar 16, 2022)

Good thing the diffs were public & people already have the apk decompied. Won't be long until updates start popping up. Good luck google.... You can't kill this thing even with a C&D


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 16, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> I've switched Android browsers many times which always sucks since there's rarely a desirable way to transfer the bookmarks and passwords. Iceraven is what I'm currently using though and is the best compromise for both privacy and functionality so far. It's not on F-Droid, but you can still have FFUpdater automatically check for updates.
> 
> https://f-droid.org/en/packages/de.marmaro.krt.ffupdater/


Unfortunately it still keeps Pocket articles :/


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 17, 2022)

Natsukashii said:


> it has sponsorblock and return youtube dislike... so no youtube vanced wasn't only for filthy pirates, alphabet.
> If only big corporation worked to add features instead of removing them.


Yes because I'm _sure_ those are features google wants people using.


----------



## Kazuto_ (Mar 17, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 301679​
> YouTube Vanced will be shutting down, after legal threat. The popular app is being discontinued after years of being available on the Android platform. Released first in 2018, YouTube Vanced is a sideloadable Android app that allows users to block ads, skip sponsored content, use a dark theme layout, and other useful tweaks, including bringing back the recently removed dislike button, bypassing the need for YouTube Premium. That combined with its popularity is likely why Google went after the project, serving them with a cease and desist. The Vanced team announced that due to "legal reasons", they'll be removing links to download the app from their website, and work on the project will be discontinued.
> 
> Existing installs of YouTube Vanced should still work for the foreseeable future, until Google makes significant changes to YouTube that would render the app useless.
> ...


rest in peace vanced, you will forever be in my heart, and in my use


----------



## Kopimist (Mar 17, 2022)

Edit: nevermind, cleared the app data and vanced works again


----------



## Dax_Fame (Mar 17, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> What are you going for instead?
> Dailymotion, vimeo and metacafe are basically zombies at this point -- only reason I might have visited them in years now is because they are archives of some things that youtube might have pinged. Most of the external services like blip (powered thatguywiththeglasses at one point) and gametrailers are long gone, though I am sort of seeing the rise of if not the content partner networks then more dedicated stuff that youtube neuters.
> 
> Twitch for now does OK at streaming but streaming is not tightly edited, scripted and produced works so... yeah.
> ...


I honestly don't know because there's not anything quite like it for reasons you've already mentioned but I find myself scrolling YouTube rather uninterested these days anyways. 

It just seems like another thing I need to get away from. I may just be losing my mind but it seems a lot of content creators are "samey" these days and they're not hooking me. Too much ads, too much bullshit. 

Maybe I need a cabin on a mountain or something. I'll play shitty NES games with solar until I die or something, I dunno! 

The web seems too consolidated overall and as a result it's nearly impossible for alternatives to emerge... And even when they begin to they're just gobbled up by the big boys and their endless supply of money.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go wrap my head in foil and wait for the aliens to arrive.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Mar 17, 2022)

ELY_M said:


> I know Google HQ office is coming to my town!!  I HATE YOU SO MUCH!!!!  NOW.
> 
> years ago, you promised not to censor!   you broke your fucking promise.
> 
> SHAME ON YOU.


They even shut down free Google Photos lol SMH.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 17, 2022)

The only thing I wanted vanced was for background play and no ads while playing music. I know downloading music or other music apps works better, but I wanted the random music google algorithm gives me.

I used to run yt music on xiaomi game booster just so I can turn of the display while listening but after trying out YT premium, it wasn't so bad. Not sure in other countries but YT Premium family in my country is about 2 hrs of work.

No hate on google but there will always be other alternative apps.

About the ads, it never bothered me. It's always been there since the free TV era, never paid for cable so I'm used to seeing 2-5 ads in 1 episode of Dragonball Z. Heck me and my brother even used to even play a game "guess the brand."


----------



## NotEthanHobbes (Mar 17, 2022)

That’s a damn shame.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Mar 18, 2022)

This is really bad, you guys should cancel your premium subscription if you have one, time to make them lose as much money as we can as individuals, fuck them. Continue using adblockers instead and don't worry too much about creators, you can always purchase merch or donate on platforms which don't give a dime to Google, YouTube ads pretty much gives you nothing as a creator anyways.

FYI, Vanced still works for now so no need to panic rush to find a new alternative real quick. YouTube almost never updates the API and if they do, it won't be tomorrow as it would mean cutting a lot of recent YouTube versions from it as well, and potentially a lot of devices in the process.

For alternatives, a great news is that one started being developed named Vuetube, the dev team says that in one or two months, it'll be ready for a public release with all YouTube and Vanced features, they also plan to have a plugin system.
Other good ones are the NewPipe fork with SponsorBlock and Kiwi/Firefox with browser extensions.


----------



## Natsukashii (Mar 18, 2022)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> This is really bad, you guys should cancel your premium subscription if you have one, time to make them lose as much money as we can as individuals, fuck them. Continue using adblockers instead and don't worry too much about creators, you can always purchase merch or donate on platforms which don't give a dime to Google, YouTube ads pretty much gives you nothing as a creator anyways.
> 
> FYI, Vanced still works for now so no need to panic rush to find a new alternative real quick. YouTube almost never updates the API and if they do, it won't be tomorrow as it would mean cutting a lot of recent YouTube versions from it as well, and potentially a lot of devices in the process.
> 
> ...


newpipe doesn't support youtube account so it's hard to use it for me
will look into vuetube tho thanks

I saw a youtube video talking about using your browser with extension, you can install extension that allow background playback with screen off then use an adblock and even sponsor block so it's pretty close to youtube vanced


----------



## Natsukashii (Mar 18, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Yes because I'm _sure_ those are features google wants people using.


obviously they don't want you to do that but when it's open source there's no reason for going after them
Sponsor block is like a friend pushing fast forward for you, it's not using any data from youtube
return dislike use old youtube data and extrapolate user of the app pushing dislike/like to get an approximation
so same thing, not using any data from youtube

I do get the fact that alphabet had all the right to go after youtube vanced itself tho because they where modifying youtube code directly, they should have done like newpipe and making their own app. But vanced was so small that it wouldn't amount to more than a grain of sand in youtube user base. It was totally unnecessary


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2022)

well, I installed vanced a couple days ago.  it's still working up till last night at least, haven't tested it since.


----------



## Natsukashii (Mar 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, I installed vanced a couple days ago.  it's still working up till last night at least, haven't tested it since.


yeah the app will not die instantly from this, since vanced is a fork of youtube, google cannot desactivate it in the risk of blocking ppl that don't update their official youtube app. So I expect vanced to still work for a few years but it will not be updated to fix any missing features introduced in main youtube version.

Only issue is that youtube vanced isn't just an APK you can dowload, you need vanced manager that then download both micro.g and a split apk from vanced repositories. So if they close them down you will not be able to get the app easly even by typing youtube vanced apk on google, you need an app that can install split apk


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2022)

Natsukashii said:


> yeah the app will not die instantly from this, since vanced is a fork of youtube, google cannot desactivate it in the risk of blocking ppl that don't update their official youtube app. So I expect vanced to still work for a few years but it will not be updated to fix any missing features introduced in main youtube version.
> 
> Only issue is that youtube vanced isn't just an APK you can dowload, you need vanced manager that then download both micro.g and a split apk from vanced repositories. So if they close them down you will not be able to get the app easly even by typing youtube vanced apk on google, you need an app that can install split apk


yeah, I remember having to install micro g or vanced would crash.  I got both from a site (not github) that houses apk files and cracks.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Mar 20, 2022)

First time I hear about this app is when it shuts down. Ah well.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 20, 2022)

tpax said:


> I have been using Vanced, NewPipe, uBlock etc. for a very long time, and haven't seen a single YouTube ad for years. Last week I visited a friend of mine, who has purchased a new TV which also has a YouTube app preinstalled. He wanted to show me some videos on YouTube and my fucking goodness, has this platform become a fucking shithole. Every fucking video launches with an ad that's subjectively is as long as the fucking video itself. It's absolutely unusable without an ad blocker at this point.
> The day where I'm not gonna be able to block ads on YouTube, is the day where I'll leave YouTube forever. And no, I'm not gonna pay those prices for premium.


I've used NewPipe before and wish it'd feel more of a complete experience. My main complaint is that videos wouldn't play whereas on YouTube/Chrome they would.


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 20, 2022)

Youtube App is one of the first apps I disable as soon as I get a new smart phone (if it even has it installed already), and most Google Apps follow closely after.


----------



## tpax (Mar 20, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> I've used NewPipe before and wish it'd feel more of a complete experience. My main complaint is that videos wouldn't play whereas on YouTube/Chrome they would.


What kind of videos? Never happened to me that a video on NewPipe wouldn't play. On the contrary, NewPipe was able to play age or region restricted videos, where Vanced failed.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 20, 2022)

tpax said:


> What kind of videos? Never happened to me that a video on NewPipe wouldn't play. On the contrary, NewPipe was able to play age or region restricted videos, where Vanced failed.


Any video. Sometimes it worked after a reload.


----------



## SMNFXCN (Mar 20, 2022)

https://telegra.ph/Vanced-Discontinuation-03-19
apparently it was C&D'd for the logo but i don't buy it
at the same time the could have taken it down earlier. i'm pretty sure they were well aware of it
this was posted in their TG chat


----------



## Joker25 (Mar 20, 2022)

I think piracy is unacceptable. People invest their power, their money, and should receive their profits for their efforts


----------



## tpax (Mar 20, 2022)

Joker25 said:


> I think piracy is unacceptable. People invest their power, their money, and should receive their profits for their efforts


Get lost, Google


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 20, 2022)

Joker25 said:


> I think piracy is unacceptable. People invest their power, their money, and should receive their profits for their efforts


Background playback, no ads... These features? It's stuff we've had on PC for free, well before many of us even had an Android (or iPhone) cellphone.

Paying for that, seriously? No. I'd rather use an alternative than give Google any money. I would pay for YT Premium if they still had Cobra Kai, but they lost that licensed content.

They've been ruining YouTube for years by removing "offensive" videos and the dislike bar, and someday it'll be the comment section. Who knows if the "You" becomes replaced with something else as they've been trying to make themselves look more so as a serious, professional streaming service.

Well, if they were a professional paid streaming service they'd have content worth paying for than features we already have for free.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 21, 2022)

SMNFXCN said:


> https://telegra.ph/Vanced-Discontinuation-03-19
> apparently it was C&D'd for the logo but i don't buy it
> at the same time the could have taken it down earlier. i'm pretty sure they were well aware of it
> this was posted in their TG chat


I imagine it was more of a means to an end for something youtube did not like.

Logos covered by trademarks and potentially confusing a customer for it being a legit product of a given company with said trademark is basic law, and fairly well entrenched in these circles (read any of the let's play agreements with "could cause confusion in a customer*/thinking the product is officially endorsed by" and it will jump out, and is often reasoning behind counters for fan games, the occasional ROM hack and such like.

*which in this case is in no way considered a sophisticated technical user (have you read youtube comments?).

As this would probably have been a clear cut case then "we will leave you alone if you don't fight it and remove links" becomes an easy decision for some.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 21, 2022)

Joker25 said:


> I think piracy is unacceptable. People invest their power, their money, and should receive their profits for their efforts


You're on the wrong website buddy.


SMNFXCN said:


> https://telegra.ph/Vanced-Discontinuation-03-19
> apparently it was C&D'd for the logo but i don't buy it
> at the same time the could have taken it down earlier. i'm pretty sure they were well aware of it
> this was posted in their TG chat


Yeah. If it was just the logo it'd be a simple thing to remove it and continue like nothing happened.
I'm sure the logo was part of it, and the C&D document probably mentioned it among other things. Maybe it was even the "main" reason (read: the easiest one for Google to get them for), but the C&D documents I've seen always go in depth, and never mention just one reason.
On the other hand, it might make it significantly harder for Google to go after Vanced if they removed the logo and changed the name. At that point it's a matter of whether Google (and their lawyers) can prove a strong enough case in court as they wouldn't be able to rely on DMCA takedowns, but Vanced would probably rather it not go that far as there's no backing out at that point.


----------



## Tsukiru (Mar 21, 2022)

Joker25 said:


> I think piracy is unacceptable. People invest their power, their money, and should receive their profits for their efforts


Reducing the app to just piracy is a very good move on a website with a large modding scene, where we know already to not (loudly) talk about piracy. I used it to have a not god awful layout and have videos in the background. Also rip to the giant corporation, but there's a line with features I don't think you should hide behind a paywall. Screw Discord Nitro too.

Sad to see, but to be expected. I hope someone conveniently and quietly picks up where Vanced left off. App is jank but works when I needed it too. Here's to the next 2~ years.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 21, 2022)

Any time something gets taken down or abandoned 2 new options pop up, so I'm sure somebody will make a replacement to Vanced. But I really liked all the extra features Vanced offered (especially with the inclusion of Sponsorblock and Return YouTube Dislike) and I'm afraid the replacement might not offer the same feature set.
Background playback isn't something I personally used very much, since I rarely listen to music on YouTube, though it was useful for podcasts. But I could live without that. PIP I found kind of useless on my phone since the video is so tiny. Those features along with ad blocking would probably be the first to get added to a replacement Vanced though, since they're features that already exist in the app if you have YouTube Premium. Unique features might be less likely to get added though.


----------



## Tsukiru (Mar 21, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Any time something gets taken down or abandoned 2 new options pop up, so I'm sure somebody will make a replacement to Vanced. But I really liked all the extra features Vanced offered (especially with the inclusion of Sponsorblock and Return YouTube Dislike) and I'm afraid the replacement might not offer the same feature set.
> Background playback isn't something I personally used very much, since I rarely listen to music on YouTube, though it was useful for podcasts. But I could live without that. PIP I found kind of useless on my phone since the video is so tiny. Those features along with ad blocking would probably be the first to get added to a replacement Vanced though, since they're features that already exist in the app if you have YouTube Premium. Unique features might be less likely to get added though.


I used background play at night whenever I procrastinated sleep. It's better than having a block of my screen taken by Picture-in-picture.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2022)

Honestly I am not too worried about this.
The latest version will definitely keep being functional for a while, so let's assume it can still be used for at least another year, I think that's not a terrible fate, if there is an alternative that comes around the corner in the meantime.
Heck, I have a old Android tablet with the latest available Youtube app that could run on it, from I think 2016? and it does work perfectly fine still.
So whatever happens, it's most likely it will still work for a good amount of time, until Google goes and make really big API changes, which is likely not going to happen unless they want to break nearly 100% of every Youtube apps out there.


----------



## SMNFXCN (Mar 24, 2022)

i keep seeing people (not anyone in particular, mainly people online elsewhere) reduce the app down to an ad block when it had more than that, and you get the typical "well google was well within their rights to c&d"...no shit
i could cope with ads but i need sponsorblock, RYD and amoled


----------



## ELY_M (Mar 24, 2022)

I finally found address of that stupid google office in my town.  but no body is there.


----------



## ELY_M (Mar 24, 2022)

I fucking hate greedy companies.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 29, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Ads are the worst


every time I am served an  ad I  am sure to write down the  name of the product and add it to my "things never to buy list"
same goes for anything  promoted on a certain Canadian tech youtubers channel
that came out and tried to  shill the idea that that  ad block=illegal piracy
just purely coincidentally right before  Google  decided to do this.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 29, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Honestly I am not too worried about this.
> The latest version will definitely keep being functional for a while, so let's assume it can still be used for at least another year, I think that's not a terrible fate, if there is an alternative that comes around the corner in the meantime.
> Heck, I have a old Android tablet with the latest available Youtube app that could run on it, from I think 2016? and it does work perfectly fine still.
> So whatever happens, it's most likely it will still work for a good amount of time, until Google goes and make really big API changes, which is likely not going to happen unless they want to break nearly 100% of every Youtube apps out there.


it's sad because they finally got their shit together with the updated installer app
 for a while there was a big problem with  updating and micro G
I had not been able to sign in on a some of tables for a while , a while back before they revamped their updated installer app


----------



## bonkmaykr (May 10, 2022)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> "oh this is good. now content creators are going to receive more without ad blockers in their way"
> 
> before post something like my example above, know that google actualy is retaining 40% of the creators per user subscription to a channel. 40 f*ck1ng %. so please, don't.
> 
> ...


Advertisers blackmail Youtube into censoring creators by not paying them if they say anything remotely objectionable. Even if they were getting paid, they have to sacrifice an arm and a leg for it, and on top of that they don't get much money from it to begin with even if they didn't take away 40%. Youtube is a nightmare to use as your sole revenue stream and I highly advise any fellow Youtubers reading this thread to STAY AWAY FROM MONETIZATION. I plan to never monetize my channel without extreme caution first, Youtube will go out of their way to bury your channel if it does not make them the money they want it to make once you register for the monetization program. You're better off not participating in it at all, because you're sacrificing your channel's success for the chance to earn mere pennies if you're lucky.

Youtube has gotten so desperate for money (which they don't need by the way because their parent company has near infinite advertising revenue from running AdSense on other websites) that they silently changed the rules and started putting ads on videos that aren't even monetized at all, on smaller channels even, whether there is a ContentID claim or not.

Ads on Youtube are a fucking joke and need to be outright deleted off the platform. They benefit absolutely nobody. Vanced was a blessing to all of us.



weatMod said:


> ever time I am served an  ad I  am sure to write down the  name of the product and add it to my "things never to buy list"
> same goes for anything  promoted on a certain Canadian tech youtubers channel
> that came out and tried to  shill the idea that that  ad block=illegal piracy
> just purely coincidentally right before  Google  decided to do this.


I don't remember mutahar doing that, what video was it from?


----------



## SMNFXCN (May 10, 2022)

bonkmaykr said:


> I don't remember mutahar doing that, what video was it from?


it was LTT


----------



## codezer0 (May 11, 2022)

bonkmaykr said:


> I don't remember mutahar doing that, what video was it from?


He was referring to Linus Tech Tips; alias:

"Mister made a video bragging about upgrading to 10Gbit Internet when most of his viewers can't even commit enough felonies to get 1GBit service at any price"
Virtue signals by ranting about nvidia shadow-banning Hardware Unboxed, even though he already uploaded about _four sponsored videos_ the same day said rant went on the air
Mister "optical drives? what is this, 2005?"
Mister Unironically drops 20% off their review scores for hardware that isn't festooned with more RGB than a literal pride parade
The same doofus that "built" an anti-RGB pc by taking the previously made "all the rgb" build and plasti-dipping it all hap-hazardly then acts dumb about _why oh why_ doesn't it work anymore
Even with all that aside, the dude claims to be old (with the beard), but still has a voice that sounds like taking orders from him should instantly set off amber alerts within a fifty mile radius, like he used speedrun glitches to skip puberty or something.


----------



## bonkmaykr (May 11, 2022)

codezer0 said:


> He was referring to Linus Tech Tips; alias:
> 
> "Mister made a video bragging about upgrading to 10Gbit Internet when most of his viewers can't even commit enough felonies to get 1GBit service at any price"
> Virtue signals by ranting about nvidia shadow-banning Hardware Unboxed, even though he already uploaded about _four sponsored videos_ the same day said rant went on the air
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember watching a response to that video. Forgot LTT was Canadian for a moment, that's why I was confused.

Linus isn't really that intelligent.
>doesn't like Linux for reasons that aren't really valid
>constantly fucks up
>repeats the same information that is already common knowledge online
>does not really understand computer history very much

This guy isn't a computer nerd, he's a gamer. A gamer who likes benchmarking, and thinks he's smart because he can look at FPS bar graphs and charts generated by a program he double clicked on.

I don't totally hate the guy. But it's not really surprising he would shill for Google when he clearly doesn't understand enough about the internet, nor computers in general, to see how YouTube is stepping on our freedoms.

Who's the fat guy with a beard that helps him out in some of his videos and constantly makes Linus look like a child by comparison by providing more educated explanations and holding his hand? Props to him for putting up with all that.

Anyway, making fun of LTT aside... Here's an idea, why don't the patches used to make Vanced be released again and used to patch the official YouTube app obtained by the user legally? SNES ROM hackers have been doing this for ages to work around DMCA's, and Aliucord does this for Android. Vanced itself isn't illegal, it's only part of a copyright violation because it's distributed pre-patched with Google's proprietary binaries included. If they just gave us the instructions to make Vanced ourselves, Google's lawyers can't do anything.

Worst case scenario they try to pull a DRM bypass card like they did with youtube-dl, but Vanced hardly falls under that definition if at all so I'm not sure how that will work out for them. It's a stupid law anyway, but I couldn't expect much better from the USA. Old people are not very good with copyright laws and the DMCA has some very annoying rules that don't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Jayro (May 11, 2022)

Hopefully Vanced will be continued, but just dropping Google's code. There are plenty of other Youtube apps to piggyback off of and build upon to achieve the same goal.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 11, 2022)

honestly this was a long time coming.

when you take away ad money from google with their own apps, just barely edited, they're coming for your ass.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Hopefully Vanced will be continued, but just dropping Google's code. There are plenty of other Youtube apps to piggyback off of and build upon to achieve the same goal.


I'll be rocking Vanced as long as it still functions.

Also may be worth keeping an eye on this:
https://github.com/revanced


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 11, 2022)

Has there been any new advancements in the last couple of months towards a proper Vanced substitute?
I made a list of alternate options to Vanced here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/google-...to-be-discontinued.609231/page-5#post-9774700

But honestly, the biggest feature none of them have is the ability to sign in to YouTube, since I do have my whole lot of subscriptions and other stuff.
That's what I'm looking for mostly.


----------



## WillieHamilton (Sep 13, 2022)

If i can't block ads on Youtube, i'll leave Youtube forever
Best Platform for MOD APKs & Premium Apps. All is free. Search "modded apk techzapk" on Google and enjoy.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 13, 2022)

WillieHamilton said:


> If i can't block ads on Youtube, i'll leave Youtube forever


As of today, I'm still using YouTube Vanced + YouTube Music Vanced, but there'll be and are other options already.

On PC, you can just use browser add-ons to block ads/sponsors.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 13, 2022)

doesn't Firefox on Android support plugins? could always get uBlock Origin there


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> doesn't Firefox on Android support plugins? could always get uBlock Origin there


That's the only way I visit Youtube, on PC and mobile.  Works like a charm, and thank god because the number of TikTok ads is unbearable on the official app.  You'd think Google owns it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 13, 2022)

FF does on PC/Mobile unlike the other browsers.

It's just in terms of UI, the YT app/Vanced is more convenient. I'll use it till it doesn't work.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 13, 2022)

I honestly wish Vanced wasn't a pain in the ass to install. It should just be a single APK that installs like any normal app or game, but no... you have to install the stupid Vanced Manager first, which fails to install Vanced the first few times you try. It's obnoxious and annoying. Hopefully someone forks the work to a new project and continues support for ad-free YouTubing, along with adding a download option. (Can't believe they left that feature out, of all things.)


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 13, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> As of today, I'm still using YouTube Vanced + YouTube Music Vanced, but there'll be and are other options already.
> 
> On PC, you can just use browser add-ons to block ads/sponsors.


Sadly for me, my phone kept trying to delete Vanced every other day, until eventually the manager couldn't download the app anymore to reinstall.

ReVanced is thankfully a thing, and a separate group made a Revanced packer that gathers the elements, the apk and builds it. Last I checked, though, root or not it still demands installing MicroG.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)

Rabbid4240 said:


> OK, I guess when I'm in dire need of a tutorial, I'll just watch an Applebee's ad


No never again will i ever go into an Applebee's. Last time i been in one there was a severed head in the toilet


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Sep 13, 2022)

WillieHamilton said:


> If i can't block ads on Youtube, i'll leave Youtube forever


uBlocker Origin for PC
Brave Browser for Mobile


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 13, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> uBlocker Origin for PC
> Brave Browser for Mobile


No Sponsorblock on Brave Android, but if they make add-ons usable on the go, then it'd be great.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 13, 2022)

Oh we revived this topic?

Just use "ReVanced"


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 13, 2022)

You didn't hear it from me, but LibreTube is an alternative to Vanced should you need one. Even includes built in SponsorBlock API shit that lets you skip video sponsor segments.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Sep 13, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You didn't hear it from me, but LibreTube is an alternative to Vanced should you need one. Even includes built in SponsorBlock API shit that lets you skip video sponsor segments.


good to know. i've checked on XDA and seems legit, so tankyou. my only problem is the lack of google connection (meaning no login with user account) like revanced do (using microg, like OG vanced did in the past). but for people who only wants to play some random YT videos, it is good indeed (then again, *newpipe* still a thing nowadays?) when i was forced to use an old galaxy tab 3, because my smartphone died, i used newpipe to whatch YT and was a good experience... apart of no log-in.


----------

